# 2011 HD with diesel no plow prep package?



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

i just tried building an 11 f350 and when i add the diesel motor the option for plow package goes away. they don't want us plowing with diesels? i don't get it.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i have a 2011 f350 diesel with plow prep, id bet its another option you have picked that is stoping you


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes they have them, I just bought my 2011 F-350 crew cab diesel and it has the plow prep package. He is right you must have something else that is stopping you from putting that package on the truck your trying to build.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't know about Ford, but I know that with Chev and Dodge if you have the diesel engine you automatically get the plow prep package.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

if you go to the build sheet it is on the first list of options after you pick cab and bed size and i tried every combination of cab and bed with diesel and the option doesn't pop up. but as soon as i switch it to a gas motor the option is there on the first list. weird, maybe it's the differential i am picking for some reason on the diesel. i keep picking the electronic 3.31 rear gears.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

theres my sticker, it may be something online try going to a dealer


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

jerseydrew;1135092 said:


> if you go to the build sheet it is on the first list of options after you pick cab and bed size and i tried every combination of cab and bed with diesel and the option doesn't pop up. but as soon as i switch it to a gas motor the option is there on the first list. weird, maybe it's the differential i am picking for some reason on the diesel. i keep picking the electronic 3.31 rear gears.


I don't think the plow prep package is available with the 3.31 gears... I think I remember my dealer telling me that, I got the 3.55 gears on mine


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Epic Lawn Care;1134896 said:


> I don't know about Ford, but I know that with Chev and Dodge if you have the diesel engine you automatically get the plow prep package.


Plow prep is not automatically equipped on a diesel with GM trucks. It is optional. For example, a 2011 GM truck with the duramax comes either with a 4800 or 5200 lbs axle rating depending on configuration. With plow prep they all go up to 6000 lbs.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I believe in 2011, the plow prep package is only springs. Did you select max GVW springs as an option? That would conflict with plow prep but I believe get you the same result.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

turns out it was the gears. you have to bump up to 3.55 gears for the plow option to be available.

thanks guys...


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Newdude;1135768 said:


> Plow prep is not automatically equipped on a diesel with GM trucks. It is optional. For example, a 2011 GM truck with the duramax comes either with a 4800 or 5200 lbs axle rating depending on configuration. With plow prep they all go up to 6000 lbs.


They must have changed that then...


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Ford's web site for building vehicles, does not always show the options available when building your vehicle. I built a few and with certain packages, it would not offer the tailgate step. Yet I knew the tailgate step was available with the option package that I picked. Curently to build a new F150, it does not show the plow package being available. It could be a similar problem with the vehicle that you are trying to build. The F250 and F350 both have the plow package with both engines and all cab configuration.

GM stopped making the plow package standard on the heavy duty trucks with the diesel engine back in 1999 or three model designs ago. Snow plows are not recommended on GM trucks with the diesel engine with the crew and extended cabs. The regular cab is the only model that is available with a plow prep package.


----------

